# THE BEST DESIGNER ARTIST QUALITY WATERCOLOR JOURNALS



## pandegato (Apr 2, 2021)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheArtisanAxolotl 

This artisan binds watercolor journals by hand. Each is one of a kind and the artisan only makes one product at a time to pay attention to each detail during the fabrication. Only archival quality binding and only uses the best artist quality 100% cotton paper. She regularly binds with different papers but she only uses papers of the best quality. 
The journals are designed to inspire and kick-start the creative session, also they are sturdy enough to use in and out of the studio.
I bought a small one and took it on a long international trip with a small brush kit, it came back in one piece and perfect as ever.


----------

